# Best Chainsaw Bars ???



## West Texas (Oct 6, 2005)

I have traditionally used Stihl bars. But for the money, how about Oregon Power Match, Windsor Speed Tip, Woodsman Pro, and GB. I have no experience with any of these bars and would appreciate comments, opinions and recommendations. 

I notice the Oregon Power Match and Windsor Speed Tip are about the same price; with the Woodsman Pro significantly higher. Is the WP worth those extra bucks. Did not look up prices on the GB, but have read lots of good comments here on that bar too.

Will be used as a 'firewood' bar cutting mostly emory oak on nearby ranches.


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 6, 2005)

I usually run a windsor bar I personally like those alot. I am not sure but I think woodsman pro is made by cannon I have never tryed them mostly becasue the price is to High for my taste. I have heard really good things about Gb alot of people I have talked to said they were one of the best bars they have used.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 6, 2005)

I prefer windsor too, have a GB on the little ms360, it works, not bad, not great. Really no opinion either way, its there, I use it. I think its best asset is the mentioned price. 
-Ralph


----------



## clyde (Oct 6, 2005)

I just baught a 42" sprocket nose GB for 90.00 from GB. Seems very resonable.


----------



## TonyM (Oct 6, 2005)

The GB Titanium is a pretty good bar for the money. It's not available in too many mounts under 20", but I think it is in the Stihl mount. I have a logger customer who is having better success with the GB Titanium than with Stihl bars.


----------



## West Texas (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, my latest flyer from Bailey's shows the Windsor Speedtip at a good price. So I'll give it a try; almost half the Stihl price, and my local Stihl dealer is 150 miles away. If I drive the gas gets me and if he ships the UPS and TX taxes get me.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 6, 2005)

I have been buying GB Pro Top bars, seem to be OK...Bob


----------



## DanManofStihl (Oct 7, 2005)

Hay West Texas I tryed to order a windsor bar from baileys and they were sold out of the 24 in bar and some other ones I forget which and did not know when they were going to get more in . I would give them a call before you spend a minor fortune in gas to drive out their to find out they didn't have the bar you wanted in stock.


----------



## smcowboy1974 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've been using GB for the last 4 or so years. I'm happy with them. I'd like to try a GB titanium, but haven't yet. Hopefully they'll hold up better and a lot longer than the regular bars!


----------



## jokers (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is my personal experience with bars.

Stihl bars, unless the ES, are way overpriced for what you get and are no better than anyone else`s cheaper bars. I think the ES bars are better than the Windsor Speedtips, Oregon PowerMatch, and GB ProTops, but not enough so to justify a large price difference.

The GB Titaniums are about on par with Stihl ES bars and they are usually cheaper.

Windsor does make an excellent bar without charging a fortune, but don`t forget that they are now owned by Oregon. If there really is any difference in quality between Oregon and Windsor, expect to see this difference go away. 

Windsor Mini Pro bars used to be fantastic. The last one I bought, the nose seized after about two tanks of gas. I don`t know if this is indicative of current Mini Pro quality, but the Oregon Pro Lite now on that saw is not having any problems. BTW, I don`t think Windsor makes the Mini Pro anymore.

Oregon PowerMatch bars are bars for the masses. Buy from any of the big internet retailers and you get great value, of course this also holds true with Windsor. IMO, the PowerMatch bars offer the best bang for the buck when you compare useful life to initial cost.

Oregon Pro Lites are good bars for smaller saws. The biggest downfall is the difficulty in changing the nose sprocket if necessary, but how many people change noses on a short bar anyway?

GB ProTops and below are waaaaaay overrated as far as I`m concerned. I`ve had several and they seem to have soft rails. For example, I had one on a modified ms260 that formed a significant burr, showing about .015 wear before the chain needed it`s first sharpening. The bar didn`t get any better after being dressed. I have a few other ProTops that are similar to this although not as bad.

If I needed a really long bar(which would be very expensive to purchase initially), I`d buy a Cannon. They have a pretty good reputation for wear resistance and not many really long bars are readily available anymore. 

It`s my opinion that short Cannons and short Woodsman Pro bars are for yuppie woodcutters who drive a flashy import car, or maybe they drive a '67 F150 but like to play the role of Dapper Dan at the woodlot. Anyway, I`m sure that you get my drift.

Russ


----------



## tonka (Oct 7, 2005)

Bought an ArborPro 24" bar. Not impressed. Rails uneven and one rail appears slightly thicker than the other. Might send it back. Just got a GB Titanium 24" looks good. Seems like it might be just alittle thinner than some other bars and alittle lighter.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Oct 8, 2005)

I like windsor bars, at least the older ones anyhow, the newer ones, I cant really comment on since I havent run one enough to know. 

I like the old windsor speedtip bars. I have to buy a few GB bars to try out, sooner or later I'll try to do that.


----------



## 046 (Oct 8, 2005)

been using stihl rollamatic ES w/solid bar. kinda pricey, but holds up well.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 8, 2005)

It's pretty hard to beat the GB bars with the replaceable tips. The rails are hard and resist wear. Generally they will be put out of service by operator abuse such as mechanical damage long before they have lost there useful life. 
John


----------



## oldsaw (Oct 8, 2005)

*Funny thing,...*

I've had nothing but good things to say about the Stihl ES bars (I've got two 36"), seem to wear slowly and evenly.

Can't say the same for the older Oregon 36" I've got, label long worn off, but my newer 42" Power Match seems to be a much better bar. Less wear than the 36", by far. I've now drilled one of the Stihls for milling for my "back-up"...the older Oregon being my "back-ups, back-up"

The standard Oregon bar on my Homelite is finally having nose problems. I don't know how old it is, nor how it was treated (well, if the original chain was a clue...badly), but I'm not complaining since i paid $20 for the saw and the bar, 4-5 years ago. It's had a lot of use since then, and wear hasn't been a problem. Have a new one, but haven't mounted it yet...so no comment there.


----------



## West Texas (Oct 8, 2005)

Bailey's was out of the Windsor Power Tip and the Oregon PowerMatch both. They had a special on a Carlton Premium Sprocket Tip, so I took one. Sent an email to Madsen's but no reply as yet.


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2005)

I will get Cannon Dan to look at this thread next weekend, so you all give your 
bar opinions, good or bad, might even try to find that INTENZ guy. The GB dude
wasn't too friendly last year, {I think he was a foreigner}.


----------



## PWB (Oct 8, 2005)

Haven't looked at teh site in a while, but if that's the shiny steel coloured one with black writing and a black tip, it's a "TSUMARA" bar (japanese). You'll be impressed. Good bar.


----------



## gunrac (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bar Dressing*

I have run a 395XP with a 32" bar for 3+ years now. This is my big saw as it takes care of 95% of the removals in my area.The original Husky bar and a Husky replacement bar did not seem too worthy to me. I have run a GB Titanium for about a 1 1/2 yrs. now. I just ordered another one yesterday. I figure I am making out with the GB bar as it appears to last twice as long as the originals. As with the Husky replacements, I have taken the time to flip the bar over each time I replace a chain as to try an keep the bar wear even on both sides. When I notice a burr building, I knock it down with a flat file on the flat side of the bar. Now I understand this is not properly dressing a bar, but it is a quick fix w/o going to the saw shop.I don't know if I am not getting my bars dressed as often as I should, and maybe this is my problem. But, I have failed yet to have a bar properly dressed that has cut straight, even with a new chain. This is what has me gun shy on dressing a bar more often. Looking for theory's on, how often the do you experts dress your bars?


----------



## tonka (Oct 8, 2005)

Only when we're going out.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 8, 2005)

One huge downall I saw with wodsman pro, compare the weight with youre average bar wodsman pro pretty heavy. I have never used one two reasons to pricy, and to heavy. I have only had experience with windsor, stihl, and oregon. I have had god luck with all three. I had one oregon pro lite on my husky 51 cut tons of wod with it. I just recently replaced it after seven years. I was impressed, and would buy one again for sure.


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 8, 2005)

I've used Stihl Rollomatic E and Oregon Pro Lite. Both are good bars, the Stihl seemed to last just a little longer. I have a Rollomatic ES on my MS390, it is solid, probably be a long time before I have to replace the nose and even longer for teh whole bar....I haven't useda PowerMatch but the one that I looked at looked strong....No experience with Sandvik/Windsor except a small rollertip on my Homie...no problems with it.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 9, 2005)

jokers said:


> It`s my opinion that short Cannons and short Woodsman Pro bars are for yuppie woodcutters who drive a flashy import car, or maybe they drive a '67 F150 but like to play the role of Dapper Dan at the woodlot. Anyway, I`m sure that you get my drift.
> 
> Russ


Ford F150's didn't show up in my neighborhood until 1975, but i get your drift...Bob


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this one back up. I will be at a few of the booths
today at the Expo, and try to get them to look at the site.
So any good critiques of any particular bar, gripes, etc., might get looked
at by some of the makers, so let's hear it.
Hopefully the Intenz guy won't be there, he probably will kick my ass.


----------



## jokers (Oct 15, 2005)

Fish said:


> Hopefully the Intenz guy won't be there, he probably will kick my ass.



I gave him your mugshot.

Formerly Intenz guy.


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2005)

You saved that? That was an old post. I doubt if it is on that site anymore, they drop
the pics after 7 years, I think.
Besides, I was having a bad hair day that night.


----------



## jokers (Oct 15, 2005)

Seven years is only a legal statute, grudges can last forever! :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 15, 2005)

The best bar is by far Cannon, but I use the reduced weight Oregon for work. I have three Cannon's hanging on the wall - that have lasted for nearly a season - with the rails ground and squeezed of course. They are spending, but darn good.
Keep em' fallin'


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2005)

Cannon Dan Hicks said he will log on to cruise the forum, but he says the only one here
that is worth a c rap is Cahoon


----------



## donnyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Windsor


----------



## neverenough (Oct 16, 2005)

West Texas said:


> I have traditionally used Stihl bars. But for the money, how about Oregon Power Match, Windsor Speed Tip, Woodsman Pro, and GB. I have no experience with any of these bars and would appreciate comments, opinions and recommendations.
> 
> I notice the Oregon Power Match and Windsor Speed Tip are about the same price; with the Woodsman Pro significantly higher. Is the WP worth those extra bucks. Did not look up prices on the GB, but have read lots of good comments here on that bar too.
> 
> Will be used as a 'firewood' bar cutting mostly emory oak on nearby ranches.



Unless I'm getting a better deal than I think on my Stihl bars, I don't see the point on switching from a, say, Farm boss 20 Stihl bar to a O-PM or W-ST. After adding in the shipping, from Bailey's, the Oregon is more than the Stihl bar, and the Winsor same price as a Stihl, and the Woodsman.....no way it can be that good of a bar for that much $$$.


----------



## darren_palms (Jan 25, 2013)

I've used both Stihl and Oregon bars...run Oregon Power Match on my Stihl 064 (28") and 044 (24") and they seem to wear well and the Stihl bar on my MS290 is doing awesome...when my dad use to log years ago they always used Oregon Power Match bars (32" and some 24" on landing) and that was the band of choice and they worked great...but thats years ago and Stihl,Windsor,Cannon, and other bars won't avaiable to them.


----------



## bootboy (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had great luck with the sugihara bars I've been running for a year. After a season of use the rail edges aren't even burred. I had to dress the rails on my old powermatch bars after a full day if cutting. The sugi steel is much, much harder.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 26, 2013)

I have an old sugi 42" that is stiff as a bord. Good bar. The Oregon bars are good too, I used to have mixed feelings about the reduced weight Oregon's, but now have nothing but good feelings. I was in a car accident which really bent the ####ens out of the rw bar. I thought it was toast, but after about 10 minutes on the tail gate bending I had that thing about good as new. Still running it today.
I dinged my solid Oregon the other day with my ax good enough to push the left rail farther than the right one, and the right one wayyy out. Few minutes with screwdrivers and hammers and she's good to go. Never have tried gb or windsor, probably never will..


----------



## 514mach1 (Jan 26, 2013)

I buy the cheapest bar I can, so long as it has a replaceable tip. The only somewhat expensive bars I have are ones that came with the saw when I bought it. I haven't had any wear issues except for a few times when my dad is using them and it's either not oiling enough or the chain is dull and he's putting way too much pressure on it. I keep the rakers filed down (some chains filed more for soft wood like maple or elm, some higher so they bite less in oak, locust, osage) and the teeth sharp. The chain eats away on its own or with very little pressure so the bars last a long time. When it is finally time to dress the rails, I just go by eyeball with the belt sander. Haven't had a problem with them cutting straight after the sanding. I suppose if I had long bars (like 42"+) then I'd probably notice the difference between a cheaper and more expensive bar.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2013)

I know a lot about what it isn't, for different reasons - and that Cannon is among the isn't ones, simply because of excessive weight. If we focus on what *is*, I believe it is very hard to beat Tsumura - but I don't really know for sure - who really does?


----------



## Little Al (Jan 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I know a lot about what it isn't, for different reasons - and that Cannon is among the isn't ones, simply because of excessive weight. If we focus on what *is*, I believe it is very hard to beat Tsumura - but I don't really know for sure - who really does?



I maintain 6 saws for a father/son team of prof loggers, over the 8 years I have done this they have used most manufactures bars , but for the last 2 1/2 years have used Tsumura as we/they managed to organise a good deal at a show. In my opinion they are a much better quality bar than the rest used. Now a proviso, they are under normal terms more expensive, so the question would be.Are you cutting enough to justify the extra cost? If cost is not a problem, they are to my mind one of, if not the best quality bars on the market[ but in the end it all boils down to horses for courses]


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 26, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I know a lot about what it isn't, for different reasons - and that Cannon is among the isn't ones, simply because of excessive weight. If we focus on what *is*, I believe it is very hard to beat Tsumura - but I don't really know for sure - who really does?



Cannon bars are heavy because they are friggin stout. Best out there...


----------



## RED WOOD (Jan 26, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> One huge downall I saw with wodsman pro, compare the weight with youre average bar wodsman pro pretty heavy. I have never used one two reasons to pricy, and to heavy. I have only had experience with windsor, stihl, and oregon. I have had god luck with all three. I had one oregon pro lite on my husky 51 cut tons of wod with it. I just recently replaced it after seven years. I was impressed, and would buy one again for sure.



Good to hear about the Pro Lite holding up good for ya, just put one on a Husky 450.


----------

